# riding breeches; which do you recommend?



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Kerrits, Devon Aire, Ironton, and Ariat all make excepional breeches!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I 100% recommend Ariat ! I love how durable all of their attire turns out. I've had a pair of padock boots from them for about 8 years now and they are still going strong. They look used but not horrible, I'll get a pick sometime. They can be on the pricy side (depending on what kind you would like) but I am sure you can get a steal on craigs list, ebay, or maybe a local tack swap of some kind?? my second pick would be Devon, I rode in a friends paid at a show and they were not too shabby at all. :wink:


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I like Ariat gear.

Unfortunately, I have a fat booty, and Ariat doesn't make breeches that are comfortable for me.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

haha wanderlust, that post made me laugh!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I got mine from wal-mart for $3. They're not actual breeches, but nobody can tell the difference.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

this post spurned a buying spree. (ok, maybe not an actual spree...)

I have a pair of light tan breeches, and a pair of black schooling tights. I just bought a new pair of black breeches..ya know, for my big booty...black is more slimming than the light tan.


----------



## Horsezrule4884 (Feb 21, 2009)

i love carrots! they have awsome designs!!!! i have an awesome pair! i also like tuff rider they r cool too!


----------



## Horsezrule4884 (Feb 21, 2009)

but i dont like full seat!! they make u stick to the sadle its anoying!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

whichever ones fit the best! i would highly recommend going to a tack shop and trying on several pairs. different brands and different models will all fit each person differently and you will want which looks and feels the best to you, esp if you end up paying up to $100. for schooling i like kerrits and tuffriders. for shows (hunter/jumper) ariats and tailored sportsmans are pretty popular. i'm assuming that if you want full seats you're more of a dressage rider though?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Definitely go and try some on. I bought a pair of Ariat full seat and they are fine around the waist but the butt is soooo baggy. The full seat is so uncomfortable. I still wear them cause I paid a fair bit for them but I don;t think they are very flattering. I have a pair of Ariat with just the knee patches and they fit wonderfully, so comfy and fit my butt.
I have some cheapo breeches too that I bought on special at various sales that I love, some Dublin and Windsor ones. They fit well and are nice breathable fabrics.


----------

